# I think I put the wrong transmission in?



## wholesomejoe (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a 2012 nissan versa. The transmission was slipping and I noticed the fluid was low, so I went to oreilly and was given ATF+4 fluid.. 

I put a quart in, checked it again.. seemed okay, drove it about 120 miles and it was fine (although the transmission still slipped)

I looked in the manual and saw MATIC S or D fluid.. which makes me wonder if I put the wrong fluid in.. and now when I tried to drive it this morning, it pretty much would not go out of drive or reverse at all.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure your 2012 Versa has a 4 speed A/T or does it have a CVT transmission. 

If your car has a CVT, you'll have to do a transmission flush to remove all the old fluid and replace it with a Nissan NS-2 fluid.

If you have a 4 speed A/T, then you put the wrong fluid in. ATF+4 is a trademark name used by Chrysler for their factory fills. ATF+4 fluid is NOT compatible with Dexron fluids. Nissan Type "D" ATF is a Dexron III fluid. You'll have to do a transmission flush to remove all the old fluid and replace it with a Nissan type "D" ATF or something like Valvoline Maxlife ATF or Castrol Multi-import ATF, which are both synthetic.


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

I am not a big dealership guy but I go to the dealership for tranny fluid


----------

